# I might get the new 09 g8 gxp



## VinZul (Mar 31, 2008)

So I might take the chance and get the g8 gxp before you guys that don't know don't knock it. 

its called the poor mans m5 its set up is much like it. brembo brakes, 5 link suspension all aluminum shock and struts. 426 hp and 426 tq give or take a few... i forget. 50/50 weight Limited slip..the list really goes on with tons of things. 


but i look at my 528 with the m5 mirrors the m5 front (didn't put the 19's on yet) and say I love the look of this car, but it will never have the power iwant. (I did just find a turbo kit for it tho. at 7-8k$$) 

What do you think the down fall is if any. I am having a hard time doing it. I might even still keep the 528i under a cover till i get older or something. 


what would you do?

car cost $40,000


----------



## GSXRYDER (Dec 31, 2007)

*G8 gxp*

Are badass...I Love my BMW 540i as much as anyone...but no matter how you slice it that is one kick ass car. Guys here are gonna slam you, but those of us who know, or have driven it will tell you...that is NOT a BAD choice....at all.

Good Luck:thumbup:


----------



## Orxan4ik (Jun 3, 2007)

id get a charger srt-8 instead, it has a SOUL :thumbup:


----------



## 5seriesmatt (Aug 31, 2008)

BMW til I die, sorry.


----------



## ashton540 (Feb 25, 2008)

Orxan4ik said:


> id get a charger srt-8 instead, it has a SOUL :thumbup:


: puke::


----------



## bmw_n00b13 (Feb 15, 2008)

: puke:

The interior on american cars sucks. Their ride quality sucks. Their image sucks. Also, GM has been on the verge of bankruptcy more or less for at least 10-15 years. What do you think their build quality/engineering is going to be like? Photocopier engineering at best….


It may be fine on a track but dollars to donuts the driving experience in your 528 is going to be a lot more comfortable and well-rounded. I'd consider that if I was stinkin' rich and wanted a 15th car….but wouldn't look at it for everyday driver and would rather get a classic BMW/Porsche/etc and pour money into it or get an Atom or Lotus for a weekender car….

BMW makes a fantastic bike too, K1300R (americans don't get 'em but Canucks do), or the K1200S, which has a hp:lb ratio that is stupid. Think ~15 less hp than your 528 (stock) on a bike.


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

Its a nice car, Id love to have one but I just couldnt spend FOURTY THOUSAND dollars on a Pontiac. Wait untill its used, there value will fall off the face of the earth in a few years. By 2012 they'll be had for 15k. If you must have one now consider an 05 GTO (its a coupe...tough if you have kids but deal with it) its got 400hp, its better looking and can be had for half the cost.


----------



## ashton540 (Feb 25, 2008)

As for the GXP... Not a bad car. Unlike most other GMs its a pretty solid well bulit all around car. It is set up alot like 5. 50/50, brembo, 5 link and the battery is even in the back. However, I worked and sold cars at a GMC, Buick, Pontiac dealer and I drove that car everywhere and I just don't get quit the samw enjoyment that I get in my 540... If you really love you're e39 and are willing to spend 40 grand keep an eye out for some M5s... That's just a suggestion. I'm not flamming you or trying to say that the G8 sucks bc it most certainly doesn't. I'm just saying what I would do. I also never got to drive a GXP. Just the GT with 360hp because the was not on dealer lots yet. So that could definitely weigh into my opinion once I get behind the wheel of one. But I think I would still be partial to the M5... You could also get a used E60 M5 for about that if you're interested in it... Just a few suggestions. You can't really make a bad decision here as these are all bada$$ cars. Good luck man!


----------



## bmw_n00b13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Depreciation on american cars is roughly equivalent to driving a 528 in the red for 3 hrs***8230;don't buy 'em new.


----------



## ashton540 (Feb 25, 2008)

dannyc9997 said:


> Its a nice car, Id love to have one but I just couldnt spend FOURTY THOUSAND dollars on a Pontiac. Wait untill its used, there value will fall off the face of the earth in a few years. By 2012 they'll be had for 15k. If you must have one now consider an 05 GTO (its a coupe...tough if you have kids but deal with it) its got 400hp, its better looking and can be had for half the cost.


06 GTOs are some serious machines... It's ashame that more ppl didn't atleast try to drive one... They would have sold like hotcakes had more ppl test drove one. They are a blast to drive.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

It actually has 402 HP and 402 ft lbs of tq, which still isnt' bad. Throw in a new intake, exhaust, and software and you could easily see more power from that engine. If I were to ever consider an American Muscle car (other than a z06), this would be it! I like the aggressive stying, and it FINALLY offers a 6 speed manual transmission, I would never, ever, ever, consider a "muscle" or "sports" car if it didn't come with a 6 speed! I say go for it, even sell you 5 series now, and buy one later when you want a comfortable daily driver. Or keep the 5 for weekends...

But if you have 40K to spend, you know you could find some AMAZING cars for that price, right? Very low mile M5's, M3's, heck, I'd be looking for a nice used Lotus Exige for that price!


----------



## mybavauto (Feb 10, 2009)

everything about the g8 gxp is awesome however the 40k price tag is insane for what it is. yes it has power but keep in mind it is still an american car. if your looking in to getting a powerful american car, as someone mentioned the srt's are sweet. 40k just seems too much for a pontiac that is new (if it was a gto or an old school muscle that'd be different)

if it was a g8 or a turbo/sc'd 528, which would you choose?


----------



## SikMindz (Feb 11, 2008)

A little elitist here, no? lol

The GXP is a BAMF. Yes it is a Pontiac now but keep in mind that both the G8 and GTO were based off Holdens. Yes the interiors of any American car aren't going to be on par with what you're currently driving but you want powerful- you made that very clear. And the pure beefiness of the G8 will make up for it's mediocre inside.

But yes to those who said to wait- pick up a used (with low mileage) GXP and you'll save yourself a ton of money and you won't waste too much time.

Whoever suggested the Charger must be crazy. lol Before I picked up the E39 I was looking at 06 GTO's and 06 Magnum SRT8's. Trust me- once you sit in a Dodge/Chrysler vehicle it'll make ALL GM cars feel like Cadillacs. lol


----------



## VinZul (Mar 31, 2008)

Guys this is all great input thanks, but for some of yas I asked you to not speak unless you knew what you where talking about  the g8 is made and based off AU cars not US. 

I would love a used m5, but soon as I drive away I know there will be some kind of problem that I will need to fix. 

I would like to buy new only so I can break in the engine, most ppl getting the stick will drive it like the sports car that it is right away.

Do you know what would happen to my warranty if GM went out of business?


----------



## jaaX3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Take a test drive, you'll find your answer.


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

If GM goes byebye, so does your warranty... 

I test drove a G8 GT a few months ago. It's a BIG car but it drove quite nicely. The interior is not up to snuff with what you're used to in a BMW but it's hardly as cheap and flimsy as many of the BMW fanbois here want you to think. Still, I'd think twice about buying one of these new. Cars (especially luxury models) are depreciating so fast in this economy that it really doesn't pay to buy anything new unless it's something like a Honda Fit. You can get an '07 335i for mid to upper 20s. But if you still want to go new, you may want to check out the GT version and not the GXP. It doesn't have as much power, but ~360hp is still a lot and they cost less.


----------



## doru (Sep 28, 2007)

For 40 grand, you can get the real deal (M5) and be left with about half of the $$$.
Just search for it and you'll find it.


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

ashton540 said:


> 06 GTOs are some serious machines... It's ashame that more ppl didn't atleast try to drive one... They would have sold like hotcakes had more ppl test drove one. They are a blast to drive.


Its really a great thing that nobody wants them, they are CHEAP now. I saw one go for 8500 at auction last week, an 05 and it was in good shape. Can you friggen belive that.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

No one is paying MSRP for these (or any other car) for that matter.

My local dealers are selling them for far less then $40k (metro detroit), all kinds of incentives, rebates etc...


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

this new G8 GXP won't be any different than the last Chevy GTO. Sure it has straightline power, but it can't run through a corner without tripping over it's own shoelace and will pitch/roll like a rudderless freighter in a typhoon, hopefully you'll find that your local GM service writer has a likeable personality too ...

I saw an '08 135i 6 spd w/sport option and 7500 miles on fleabay with a $29k reserve, no bids, and only 3 hrs left the other day ...


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I actually like it a lot everytime I see one I think how nice they look and the performance/dollar ratio is right! DOOOO IT!!!!!


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

ok, maybe not a good idea so much, now that GM basically announced today that it is killing the Saturn and Pontiac nameplates, and cutting Saab loose too...

sounds like some Pontiac model or models may be retained...but...


----------



## VinZul (Mar 31, 2008)

i test drove and got approved for 0% apr I am just waiting for the one I want. there are only a few in the states its sorta of a rare car at the moment and if they do stop making them this car resale value in the future will go up...I would think. 

I am not saying this car is good as today's bimmers, but its better then my 10 year old e39 in any corner I can toss at it. 

I read the dealer only sales sheet and it does .90 g's in a corner. (the new m5 does .95)
0 to 60 in 4.6 - 11 seconds in the quarter and its soooo big.

I think I am going to do it and sell the e39.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

do it do it do it!!!!
post pics!!!


----------



## VinZul (Mar 31, 2008)

6 Brit said:


> do it do it do it!!!!
> post pics!!!


This is it. right now its a few states over so soon as I get it I will post more pics and of course a few of me spinning the wheels from a stand still.

I wanted a diff color, but its had to find the gxp there are only a 1000 I believe that hit the states so far and as for as my color in a 6 speed stick there are only two.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

that thing is MEAN looking!!!!


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

sorry, pics without some bimbo spread-eagle on the hood like a cheap sl-t don't count ...


----------



## VinZul (Mar 31, 2008)

TeamM3 said:


> sorry, pics without some bimbo spread-eagle on the hood like a cheap sl-t don't count ...


lol...l will see if i can work something out when it gets here.


----------



## VinZul (Mar 31, 2008)

6 Brit said:


> that thing is MEAN looking!!!!


thanks. when I test drove a auto local to me 3 ppl stoped and asked what is that and wanted to know more.

I have only seen one g8 here on the road and no gxp's


----------



## VinZul (Mar 31, 2008)

things have changed if all goes well I will have this one


----------



## VinZul (Mar 31, 2008)

well I got the car... I even posted it on the e39 forum and ppl get pissed and some backed me up. The car is really great! anyone want to buy a 528i 2000 sport?


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

the G8 is a great car and it is one of the only GM cars that is doing good in sales latley ( Gm sold 3X as many G8 in March 09 compared to March of 08)


----------



## VinZul (Mar 31, 2008)

eazy said:


> the G8 is a great car and it is one of the only GM cars that is doing good in sales latley ( Gm sold 3X as many G8 in March 09 compared to March of 08)


i guess maybe because of the tons of good reviews they got. The gxp not to many people are buying because of the high price tag.

they only made 8 or so thousand and only 2 sticks for every 5 autos. I am glade Gm will cut the Pontiac line.. and not make any more g8's as this make the gxp even more rare for the U.S


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

I posted here a while ago, but have you looked at the prices of cars lately??? You can pick up an e90 M3 for under 50K now...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2008...oryZ6131QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BMW-...oryZ6131QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Just trying to make your decision a little easier


----------



## VinZul (Mar 31, 2008)

thats awesome deal. Its not the price that I AM WORRIED about its the after price when it's out of warranty this would be to much for me or my local shop to work on and parts would take me to the bank. have to pay to play, but in this case I am ok with not paying. great deals tho. and super car.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

VinZul said:


> thats awesome deal. Its not the price that I AM WORRIED about its the after price when it's out of warranty this would be to much for me or my local shop to work on and parts would take me to the bank. have to pay to play, but in this case I am ok with not paying. great deals tho. and super car.


Good point, I shoulda kept reading, you did buy it!
Looks awesome! Do you have any mods in mind?


----------



## VinZul (Mar 31, 2008)

Ryans E39 said:


> Good point, I shoulda kept reading, you did buy it!
> Looks awesome! Do you have any mods in mind?


borla and corsa make a cat back for under a $1000 shipped and a cold air or ram air intake with a tune is getting people 10-25 more hp.

later down the line a cam good for 80hp if I go all out and do the twin turbo setup after my warranty is up. they are putting down 600-800hp to the wheels, but this will take a lot of thinking before I do that.

I will put bigger sway bars on asap. the car has more roll then I like.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

VinZul said:


> borla and corsa make a cat back for under a $1000 shipped and a cold air or ram air intake with a tune is getting people 10-25 more hp.
> 
> later down the line a cam good for 80hp if I go all out and do the twin turbo setup after my warranty is up. they are putting down 600-800hp to the wheels, but this will take a lot of thinking before I do that.
> 
> I will put bigger sway bars on asap. the car has more roll then I like.


Sounds great, down the road your plans sound pretty bad ass!


----------



## VinZul (Mar 31, 2008)

Ryans E39 said:


> Sounds great, down the road your plans sound pretty bad ass!


thanks


----------



## mybavauto (Feb 10, 2009)

sh*t. that is sweet dude. i cant imagine how much fun the 400+hp V8 is... 

have fun with it!


----------

